
Visual Studio – Code More, Scroll Less with Visual Studio IntelliCode - felixr
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/code-more-scroll-less-with-visual-studio-intellicode/
======
harry8
So many have done this as a joke. Ms apparently didn't think it funny..?
[https://emilschutte.com/stackoverflow-
autocomplete/](https://emilschutte.com/stackoverflow-autocomplete/) there are
others

